# Lockable hide boxes



## chrissypiv (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all, 

I have a question on hide boxes in vivs,

Can you buy them or do you make them to fit the individual Viv they are used in? 

Or do you just use a Viv by Viv system with devider?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

They are nice and easy to make, I personally haven't seen them for sale.
You're probably best off making them yourself as you will know the size of the animal that will be going into it, I personally think so.


----------



## bumble (Oct 13, 2010)

We built our own, I've had wooden un-natural box shape ones but currently use a modified exoterra snake cave, just used it infact. Gave up on trying to find any commercially


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

My friend used to use the RUBS with the opening sides, managed to perfect the technique of closing them with a hook. 
Now he has changed to specially adapted RUBS now for the mambas, taipans etc. They mean he can be totally hands off.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

im not a keeper of venomous snakes, nor will I ever be BUT the idea sounds interesting. Anyone got any pictures of there lockable boxes/hides??? so I can see what your all on about :2thumb::2thumb: PLEASE:whistling2::whistling2:


----------

